# Car Storage Near Lisbon Airport



## Allornothing (May 13, 2019)

Hi - We have recently purchased a property in Portugal ..it needs some work doing to it and so its going to be a year or so of coming and going - we are a large family of 6 and as we are coming over every other month car hire is getting ridiculous and we are thinking that its going to be more cost effective to purchase a car however as our home is an hour from Lisbon we need somewhere to store the car while we are not using it - obviously it needs to be secure and would be amazing if there is a facility that will maintain the car as well - Can anyone help and advise or give us any ideas the cost to come over fore the whole of the summer with a car hire is scary - assistants much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I use side roads near blocks of flats within walking distance of Lisbon airport, and have done so for years, to park UK reg car for up to 2 months, I have never had a problem, whichever car I leave is always UK and PT legal. Do not confuse Portugal with the UK, generally the crime rate is low and you have more chance of someone unknown checking you do not have a car problem when you return then any vandalism or theft.


----------

